# was macht createHorizontalGlue()



## Escorter (21. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade einen JDialog geschrieben und wollte die Buttons unten rechts anordnen.
Das habe ich über ein BorderLayout und im South-Bereich ein BoxLayout machen.


```
bottomPanel.setLayout(new BoxLayout(bottomPanel, BoxLayout.LINE_AXIS));
		bottomPanel.add(Box.createHorizontalGlue());
```

Diesen Code habe ich bei den Sun Tutorials gefunden. Meine Frage ist nun, was die Methode createHorizontalGlue() macht. Bzw. was ein Glue Objekt ist.

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## brotwurst (21. Apr 2008)

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Oberflaechenprogrammierung/84.html


----------



## Escorter (21. Apr 2008)

Wunderbar. Danke

Gruß,
Esco


----------

